# LR Console Log file is rapidly filling my C Drive



## ShelleyA (Nov 30, 2019)

After digging around to see why my C Drive kept filling up, I discovered that the lrcc_console.log file has been blowing out to 40GB+. It only stops growing when there is no room left on the drive. When I close and reopen LR the log file becomes small again, but rapidly (within hours) regrows while using LR.  I don't understand most of the contents of the log file, but I noticed there are hundreds of listings that begin "L: Unable to delete file." (see attached screenshot). I have contacted Adobe support twice about this but still have no solution. Hoping this makes sense to someone! Thanks.


----------



## Victoria Bampton (Dec 4, 2019)

Hi Shelley, sorry I missed this in the black friday chaos. I've replied to your email.


----------

